# 08 Firecat Review



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to write a review on my 08 Martin Firecat. I am not brand loyal; I simply love archery and what to give my view of the Martin Firecat that I recently purchased.

Specs:
08 Martin Firecat X-Pro
IBO Speed: 335-345 FPS
Draw Lengths: 26”-30”
Draw Weight: 45-60
Let-Off: 80% 
Brace Height: 7”
Axle Length: 32 1/4"
Mass Weight: 3.55lbs 

My Setup: 
27” draw
62#
On the String: 1/8 peep, Kisser Button, D loop, Sims String Leech 
Rest: Whisperflite Match Grade rest
Sight: King Cobra 3 pin
Stabilizer: Sims Tranquilizer and now a NAP ShockBlocker
STS Shock Terminator Suppressor
Apex Bone Collector quiver 
Arrows: Beman ICS Hunter 27” 389 grains
Use: Hunting Whitetail, and a lot of target shooting

Draw Cycle:
The draw cycle is very easy at first then builds into the full draw weight towards the end of the cycle then has a large let off at the end. I like the easy draw cycle because it can be beneficial in some hunting situations however I prefer a smoother overall draw cycle. What I really don’t care for much is the big drop off at the end but some of that can be adjusted out, which I have done. It is lessen somewhat but it is still there. 

Hand Shock:
The bow has absolutely no hand shock at all. With or without a stabilizer, there is absolutely no shock, and frankly I’m really surprised at that. It sits dead in your hand!!! 

Noise:
It does have a little string twang to it. It took me by surprise at first. I don’t know if tuning has eliminated some of it but it is not as noticeable anymore. I may have just got use to it. I do hear some string against the modules when drawing. I would have to say that noise if the only thing at I would really find that did not meet my expectations. It is not that loud, but the fact that my other bows do not have either of these is disappointing. 

Grip:
The grip, this bow has really taught be how important the grip is. This bow drives nails with a perfect grip. It is not as forgiving (still working on tuning it into the bow), as I need it for hunting situations. Bare shaft tuning taught this to me. A little hand torque and the arrow will react to it. I suggest all Firecat owners bare shaft tune it to understand what I am talking about. I do like the grip; it is easy and comfortable to hold and just the right size for me.

Fit and Finish:
The bow is a quality bow. It may not be on the same scale as some of the other bows as far as pleasing to the eye but a good quality bow. No flaws at all. 

Dislikes: High let off, string noise. 

Likes: I really enjoy shooting this bow a lot, partly because of how easy the draw cycle is. I also like to tune and work on my own equipment and this bow fits perfectly in that area. No Bow Press for anything, and rotating draw length modules. Slave type Cams, help reduce nock travel. 

Also the 15# draw weight margin. My daughter shot the bow the other day and is still talking about it. This bow is very adaptable. There is no way she could shoot any of my other bows, mainly because the draw cycle is too much for her and the challange it would be to change draw lengths. I also want my wife to shoot it but still working on her.

Thanks, Martin for making a bow like this! :thumbs_up


----------



## Stavos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Nice job*

Glad to hear you getting the daughter involved. Keep working on wife, she'll come around too.

I feel everyone of us is responsible to do what we can to introduce as many people as we can into our sport.

Keep it up man :thumbs_up


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Is that the duel cam model? Did you put anything on that string to quiet it down? ie:string leeches etc...


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one sims leach on the bow string just north of the lower cam. It did not make any difference. It sounds more of a thump than standard string noise. Tuning helped out a lot I believe as it less noticeable now.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Am curious to what kind of speed you are getting with your set up.

I noticed the Martin bow display at the big ASA shoot this past weekend in Gainesville, Florida. I was very impressed with all the bows. I looked at the Bengal and the Firecat, and was really impressed with the value.

I would never have considered Martin in the past. Was I ever wrong to only look at Hoyt. I just don't know of any close by Martin dealers. Now I really want to shoot one.

Semper Fi


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Review*

Nice review, appreciated.


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

Supercracker, I don't know about the speed but relative to my other bows, it is close to same speed even though this bow has a higher IBO. 

After sighting it in a 20 yards and moving to 40 with same pin, I have about a 14" drop. I'll compare this to my other bows and post the results.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

*Sorry Octain*

Had a Mathews one time that was a real problem bow. Went back to the factory 2x's and the dealer many more. It was a short ATA and I have a 30" DL. The cam lean was really bad, which made it impossible to tune. I wasted hundreds of hours trying to get right. I hated that bow, finely traded it for bigger slower (more forgiving) bow.

I wouldn't think a duel cam bow, like the firecat, would have those problems.

I feel your frustration. So much money and time has been wasted.


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't now why people feel the need hijack threads to talk about issues when this is not what this thread is about. I feel for you but as mentioned, if you have not contacted Martin directly and sent that bow in for warranty work then what you have is a dealer issue. 

I promised I would do a 20 to 40yd drop test with my three bows to make a comparision on speed because I do not have a chronograph. The only thing that is not known and is very important is exactly what the draw weight exactly is but all three are setup for DW that I am confortable with and that is about 63 lbs. 

08 PSE Roque X 60-70lbs DW (IBO Speed 322-314 fps)-*13.5 inches drop*
08 Hoyt Katera 60lb (IBO Speed: 330) - *15 inches of drop*
08 Martin Firecat 45-65lbs (IBO Speed 335 - 345 fps) - *14 inches of drop*

The PSE may be actually a little more draw weight but can not be more than a lb or two at most. The PSE is a good 4 turns out from the max of 70lbs. 

The Hoyt is actually the easiest to draw so I would have to assume that it has the least amont of DW. It is maxed out and should be close to 60lbs. 

The Firecat is about 1 turn out from max of 65lbs. 

Also I may do a head to head comparision of the three if anyone is intrested as each bow has its own personality, all with good points that I like about each one of them.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i was thinking about buying a 08 firecat as a hunting bow so i could just use my AX as a 3d rig. there going pretty cheap so i might have to pic one up


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you can get one for a good price I would do it. They do take a little tuning to get it where you want it but you can do everything you need to it without a bow press. That is the main reason I bought it.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

*Firecat*

I'm not trying to hijack anyones thread but I would suggest you check to see if you have any cam lean on your firecat. I had one set up to the same specs and couldn't broad head tune it any closer than 4 inches from the POI with target tips. The cam lean was horrendous!!! Nice review though, good way to compare speeds too!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

*Thanks TexBowHunter99*

I like these bows. Thanks for taking the time to write about the Firecat. I will try to find a Pantera or Firecat TR2. I would prefer the Firecat with the duel cam, instead of the single cam. I also like the fact that these bows can be tuned at home without the need of a press.

Thanks again, SemFi


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

SuphanXP said:


> I'm not trying to hijack anyones thread but I would suggest you check to see if you have any cam lean on your firecat. I had one set up to the same specs and couldn't broad head tune it any closer than 4 inches from the POI with target tips. The cam lean was horrendous!!! Nice review though, good way to compare speeds too!! :darkbeer:


Sorry, I may have jumped the string on you. There are some AT'ers that are so negative and brand loyal that I may have been a bit defensive. Sorry again for that! I do appreciate your input, cam lean was not something that I paid attention to but will take a look at it.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice review TexBowHunter99. I too have an 08 Firecat and like it very much. It's definitely a good shooter when I do my part right. I've since kept an open mind as to the possibility of other bows that might wow me enough to part ways with my Firecat (and some more money) but honestly I haven't found any that I can say would be dramatically better. Yeah, there may be some with slightly smoother draw and there definitely are faster bows but for the amount of money required to acquire these minor improvements, and to find all these in one bow, I can't justify it. And Martin's customer support is second to none - I found that out personally. Basically the Firecat is a great value. If I were looking at a new hunting bow I would definitely want to check out the Firecat TR2 since it has the new cams, limb cups and modules that were specifically designed to combat cam lean (and apparently do a good job of doing so).

If you care to do some cam timing/tuning yourself here's a VERY informative thread that I used to get my bow setup even better than I got it from the dealer. gjstudt provided most of the tuning advice in this thread but it's augmented by others like nuts&bolts. Lots of good stuff and good photos too.

Martin Cat Cam-Optimum Settings-Advice-Questions - ArcheryTalk: Target & Bowhunting Chat

This thread also has some very valuable tuning info provided by nuts&bolts. His tuning advise is about 2/3 down from the top of the first page along with photos to help visualize what he's describing.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074031

I know that applying the tuning advice in these threads I was able to get mine as smooth, quiet, stable and fast as it is today.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry - I copied the thread title rather than the URL for the first thread. Here it is.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=626601


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*chrono speeds*

I bought an 08 Firecat about a month ago and am loving it so far....backed off of the DL module one notch and the "hump" disappeared. I lost some speed I'm sure, but I'd rather have a stealthy draw without the hump.

Shot the bow at a local shop and real world speed from Firecat was consistently @ 292fps set at 65# 29DL with 382 gr Easton Epic ST with std fieldpoint.

I've never shot a bow this fast. My last new bow was an '02 Matthews Q2. Boy! 8 years of technology really makes a difference. The 80% letoff is amazing on this Martin bow. Any ways, I liked it so much I picked up a Martin Warthog to 3D with.


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

Those are good threads for firecat tuning. I wish I had a chronograph to see exactly how much of a difference loading the cams will make. Thanks for that.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

*Firecat Test Drive*

Shot a 2010 Firecat yesterday. The dealer slapped a whisker biscuit and nock loop on so I could test drive. Shot it side by side with a 2010 Begal. Both bows were naked with no stabilizers, sights, or extra dampeners.

Both were quite smooth and quiet. The Firecat was basically vibration free. The Bengal had a little vibration, probably due to having no string stop. 

The Firecat was bottomed out at exactly 60# with a 29 inch DL. Consistantly shot my 336 grain 3D arrow through the crono at 296 fps. Wow, this thing is outragously fast right out of the box with no tuning.

The dealer is new to Martin and could not set the Firecat to my needed 30 inch DL. The DL and draw stop seem to be adjustable under 29 inches, and that is it. The Bengal was fully adjustable.

Would I have to special order a Firecat from Martin with 30 inch cams, or do they have special modules. Does anybody know the answer?


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

the dealer should be able to get the module that extensd sthe DL to 31 inches for free. no bow press needed.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Shot another Firecat, 2009 model, last week. Very very fast and vibration free. I inspected it with more attention to the flawless craftsmanship and for any cam lean, to which thier was none. But once again no way to adust the DL to my needed 30 inches.

It is advertised as being adjustable to 30 inches, but it's not even close. I would say more like 29 inches max.

A call was made to Martin. Apparently the Firecat has to be special ordered with a long draw length module installed. Another dealer told me it would cost an additional $36. Also heard dealer talk about problems with the long DL cams being to thick and cutting the strings.

I guess the long draw length guys may be out of luck with this great bow.


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

supercracker, I think your dealer is gaffing you. I got the Dl extension from my seller for free...


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Talked to Martin Dealer today. Looks like Firecat can be ordered from factory with long draw length cam at same price. Price for naked bow looks to be about $520.

Besides the addition of the roller cable guard, I see no visable difference between the 2008, 2009, and 2010 models.

Am I missing something, or is the Firecat alot of bow for the money.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Supercracker, here's the scoop on adjusting Firecat DL. They ARE adjustable from 26-30 but there are two different DL modules that do this. One covers the range of 26-29 and the other 29-30. That's all that's different - no difference in cams, just DL modules.

As to differences between 08, 09 and 10 models here's a quick summary.

08 - Has carbon fiber cable guard rod and cable slide, Duo-Hybrid cams, and Roto-Limb cups.

09 - Has CCS (basically roller guard) and same cams as 08. Slightly different riser design to allow implementation of CCS. Also came out later with CAT-2 cams and slightly modified DL modules with rounded edges to help prevent cutting serving on cables.

10 - Came out with several changes. Here's what's on the Martin site for the Firecat TR2. "The improved CAT 2 Cam eliminates cam lean with its new helical track like no other hybrid cam. A new thin 4X CoreFlex limb design and
ROTO limb alignment system shed additional ounces."

From reading what Barry Fisher (a Martin staff shooter) said in a Martin tech thread, there's more under the skin about the 2010 parts. He upgraded his 08 Firecat basically to 2010 specs when he had a limb crack and needed to fix it which Martin did the usual splendid job. Since they didn't have any more older limbs they upgraded him to 2010 by replacing everything limb related. 

The new limbs have somewhat different spacing between the forks where the cams are located which also required the new 2010 cams and DL modules. The limbs also required the improved Roto-Limb cups too. The new ones have machined side plates to keep the limbs centered over the pivot points plus the new cups don't have the small pegs and corresponding blind holes in the limbs, instead having a straight surface for the limbs to rest against. The limbs also, according to Barry, have more laminate layers than previous versions which should provide more strength and longevity of life. It also seems logical to think the lack of small blind holes in the limbs, for the Roto-Limb cup pegs to locate into, would enhance the integrity of the limbs since they don't have any "cuts" into them like before.

The last I read Barry was quite please with his new 08/10 Firecat. And yes, I still believe the Firecat is a great value bow and Martin a great value company.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank You Rockyhud for completly answering my draw length question.

My only concern would be that the roller guard may try to chew up the cable over time. That could probably be cured with some thin serving. I have no problem with the old style rod and teflon cable guards, which you could always fall back on.

Has anybody had tuning problems with the Firecats. They are so fast it may be hard to get a good paper tune.

Again, I was quite impressed with all the Fiercats, regardless of the year model.

Thanks Again. Semper Fi.


----------



## drawback54 (May 12, 2010)

Firecats are great bows...enough said


----------



## wacemdead (Jan 16, 2008)

Supercracker said:


> I like these bows. Thanks for taking the time to write about the Firecat. I will try to find a Pantera or Firecat TR2. I would prefer the Firecat with the duel cam, instead of the single cam. I also like the fact that these bows can be tuned at home without the need of a press.
> 
> Thanks again, SemFi


Just bought a 2010 Firecat TR1, love it. Would not wast time with the Pantera. The Firecat TR1 is about the same bow for $50 bucks cheaper. Im getting 262fps at 65lb with a 28" arrow weighing at 392 grams. Just Compare the two bows before you buy.


----------



## tightgroups (Apr 1, 2010)

a friend of mine had shot his brothers firecat while back and never could stop talking about it. He liked it so much that he went out and bought a black one. So I was driving by the club and noticed his truck was there so I stopped in to see him. he had his new bow there and asked if I wanted to try it. Well ofcourse I did. So I shot 4 arrows through it and that bow shocked (not hand shock) the crap out of me! I was super impressed with this bow. It had a perfect back wall on it. It was dead in the hand. Wow now I can see why he talked about this bow. So anyways, we walked down to grab the arrows after we talked about how the bow shot. When we got down there, he looked at me surprised and said that, that group sucked. I looked at him and said I wasn't trying to group shoot but was just shooting to get the feel of the bow. So he teased me about it. I said ok...give me that bow and 2 arrows. So back to the line I went. So first shot was high and left ( bow not sighted in for me) and very next shot...WHACk! Blew his nock off and cracked the end of his arrow. He looked at me, laughed and said I owed him a new arrow. I just grinned back and said that just the price you will have to pay for mouthing me about group shooting with a great shooting bow. We both broke out laughing. So my opinion of this bow....great bow and if I didn't have a new bow on order, would consider on buying a firecat!


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

Supercracker said:


> Am curious to what kind of speed you are getting with your set up.
> 
> The firecat is a fast bow. ibo'd at i believe 335. I mistakenly sold it and bought a reezen 6.5. ibo'd faster, but that was not the case. although it was quieter. I noticed that the firecat was kinda loud, but i believe a better made bow.


----------

